
Welcome to a New Gist - SeoxyS
https://github.com/blog/1276-welcome-to-a-new-gist
======
SeoxyS
My favorite new feature: you can finally search through your own gists!

I use gists all day every day: it's where I dump and share pieces of reusable
code. It's always been a huge pain to search for something you know you
gisted, but can no longer find without browsing through 20 pages of 3-line
excerpts. Search makes this a million times better.

The new code editor is also pretty sweet!

~~~
1qaz2wsx3edc
I like the update to gists.

\--- Somewhat OT:

I find that github has always had poor to okay search capabilities.

For example, have you ever tried to search for a repo name, only to find 1000
forks? wat. Ever tried to search issues for a specific issue, only to find no
results, removing a word or two to get a less accurate search.

Search for me is about discoverability. And github is for developers for the
most part.

As a developer I want discoverability for code! I want regex features (like in
google code search), better matches. Ways to compress my search results down.
Search tags code:'if Awesome()'.

I just feel they could be doing so much better in this area.

~~~
holman
Gist is our first entry into Better Search. With the amount of code we index
(and the unique problems of searching source code as opposed to prose), it's
not something we can change overnight.

~~~
yuchi
(Totally OT: And the best part is that you guys are here with us listening to
our feedback)

------
kibwen
Happy to see, Gist has been lagging behind for a while now. And my Gist usage
has exploded since installing this Vim plugin:

<https://github.com/mattn/gist-vim>

~~~
fbuilesv
And in case you're an Emacs user, here's an equivalent:
<https://github.com/defunkt/gist.el> :)

~~~
JasonFruit
Available via marmalade as well.

------
dysoco
Github is slowly turning into an IDE for the web.

In my opinion: In a couple of years we will not use Emacs or Visual Studio or
anything like that: Most of programming will be done socially in Github via
small changes directly from the website, from hundreds of people... it'd
simplify the process of collaborative programming a lot.

~~~
pyre

      >  Most of programming will be done socially [...] via
      > small changes [...] from hundreds of people
    

This seems a little extreme. I'd venture that right now 'most of programming'
is private code, or small side projects/toy code (i.e. single-developer
projects).

~~~
dbaupp
I'd think that the total SLOC in side/single-developer projects is miniscule
compared to the total SLOC in social projects (e.g. Linux, GCC, Emacs, etc.),
and even smaller compared to the SLOC in private/corporate code-bases.

------
dbaupp
GitHub seems to be in the midst of a spree of new non-trivial features: in the
past week or so, there have been 7 blog posts, every one introducing something
new!

(Christmas spirit, maybe?)

~~~
technoweenie
Shipping spirit :) It's definitely nothing planned on our part. We just
happened to wrap up some stuff around the same time.

~~~
Dylanlacey
Tidings of serendipitous code, eh? Feliz Navidad!

------
kevingadd
This broke embedding single files from gists :( That's what I get for using
Gist in blog posts and websites, I guess.

~~~
kingfishr
Oh shoot:

<http://gist.io/3135754>

<http://bl.ocks.org/1353700>

Two of my favorite gist frontends, broken :(

~~~
mbostock
The API is currently down: <https://status.github.com/>

Fortunately, I implemented a cache layer on top of GitHub's API recently, so
many examples are working on <http://bl.ocks.org>. But only those that are
lucky enough not to get a connection timeout. Hopefully the API will be back
up soon!

------
jcampbell1
Every comment here seems to be a gist love fest. I develop fulltime and use
git and github, but have never understood why or how people use gist. Can
someone explain how gist is valuable to them?

Clicking "discover" at gist.github.com is unenlightening.

~~~
LawnGnome
Most users (myself included) seem to use it primarily as a better pastebin
than most of the pastebins on the Web. It's tied to your account (so you can
manage previously posted Gists easily), it's versioned and available over git
as an ad hoc repository, and the highlighting is pretty good.

~~~
jamesbritt
What I find puzzling is seeing what appear to be blog posts published as
gists.

What's the reasoning for this? I imagine if you don't have a blog of any kind
it fills in, but it seems a odd place to publish lengthy essays.

~~~
voltagex_
I think there's a couple of sites that take markdown in a Gist and put them up
as formatted posts.

Add Disqus and you've got a neat little product.

------
artursapek
I love "Secret Gist" vs. "Public Gist"

gist.github was way behind the rest of Github for a long time. It's good to
see they've finally released this because they've no doubt been working on it
for a while.

~~~
fishtoaster
I think "Secret Gist" is just a renaming of "Private Gist" which has existed
for a while: only people with the url will see it. It's a better and more
accurate name, for sure.

I do wish there was a true "private" gist, though, for easily preventing
people I don't specify from seeing it. I'd love to be able to use it to trade
code examples for work, but there's nothing to prevent someone from
accidentally pasting the url into the wrong irc window and showing the world
our internals.

~~~
artursapek
I know it's a rename. That's a cool idea. Sort of the way Google Docs handles
it by letting you specify emails that can view your document.

------
hcarvalhoalves
I'm getting "OAuth Failure" trying to sign-in [1]

[1]
[https://gist.github.com/auth/failure?message=timeout&ori...](https://gist.github.com/auth/failure?message=timeout&origin=https%3A%2F%2Fgist.github.com%2F&strategy=github)

------
ozh
Gists are now wrongly named. For instance: <https://gist.github.com/4260740>
this sounds a bit weird that this gist is named "readme.md"

------
tcdent
I'd love to see the ability to print (with the wonderful formating in-tact,
and none of the interface) directly from my Gists. There are various
bookmarklets out in the wild that attempt to do this, all of which are of
course broken after this update.

I just had a need to do this with a bit of documentation I was writing. Ended
up modifying the DOM to show/hide what I wanted and allow the screen
stylesheet to be used in printing (to PDF).

~~~
revyver
Gists does ship with a print stylesheet which strips most of the interface.

------
haberman
I love it -- I've been looking for a place to put trivial programs that is
lighter-weight than creating your own repository.

I just wish that the advertising when you embed into another website was a bit
more subtle. Right now it's a full line of text "This Gist brought to you by
GitHub" that is tagged onto the bottom of every embed. If your blog post has a
lot of these, especially short ones, it can quickly become intrusive.

~~~
minhajuddin
Can't upvote this enough, It reminds me of the days when you had to have a
banner at the bottom advertising the free site builder you were using. Not
cool.

------
shazow
Great improvements, love the search.

Still wishing I could get Gist pull requests or merge forks of my Gist from
the UI.

~~~
mehulkar
I know HN doesn't believe in a comment where an upvote will suffice, but the
first thing I searched this thread was for "pull request" and by golly, I
think they would be a great addition also.

------
gbadman
As many have already said, Github just keeps delivering quality, well-
conceived and well-integrated updates. I hope they keep coming.

Now for my shameless plug:

If you use Gist as a means to share web-related snippets, you might be amazed
by the Plunker editor (<http://plnkr.co/edit/>). It was inspired by Gist, but
will let you actually 'run' your code (and will do some other cool stuff like
real-time collaboration, previewing and linting). This tool has become quite
popular in the AngularJS community and I hope to see more groups get on board
in the future!

~~~
gbadman
Also, since we're talking about Gist, you can get your gists into Plunker very
easily:

<http://plnkr.co/edit/gist:1136236?p=preview> is a snippet by the unbelievable
Mike Bostock pulled directly from Gist.

~~~
Oompa
I looked at Plunker, and then I got sperm on my screen.

------
halayli
It's great but I wish they added the ability to comment on a line.

------
avolcano
Here's the blog post about the redesign:
<https://github.com/blog/1276-welcome-to-a-new-gist>

~~~
rhizome
Isn't that what this post is linked to?

~~~
skeletonjelly
Maybe somebody changed the link?

~~~
avolcano
They did; it was originally just a link to a random Gist to show the new
design.

------
tedmiston
GitHub sees the value in the snippet concept behind Gist and has been giving
it serious limelight lately.

I want to see Gist evolve into a Dribbble/Behance gallery but for showing off
code snippets of value instead of images. We can already convey advanced ideas
simply in few lines. To provide a little more story behind our contribution
and share it in a small network could really build a nice broad community
whose infrastructure has been laid already.

------
DigitalSea
It's about time. I've been waiting for Github to overhaul the Gists
functionality, I've been ever-increasingly relying on it to store my snippets
as well as posting code in blog posts, and being able to search through your
own Gists is a MASSIVE addition.

I've really been loving all of these Github updates the past year, they've
been killing it and it's good to see they've finally given Gist some love.

------
bencevans
Much needed update and Looking Good but one thing, why is the 'Delete Gist' on
the Edit Gist Pages rather than the Main Page?

------
subpixel
Doh! I just bought Evercode!

I don't see a way to post gists directly from an editor like Sublime, but I'll
be all over that when I find it.

~~~
chuckharmston
The Sublime GitHub plugin for Sublime handles this nicely:

<https://github.com/bgreenlee/sublime-github>

~~~
subpixel
Awesome, thanks

------
dergachev
I love these guys! Yesterday I came across an annoying bug related to embedded
gists and markdown files, and this fixes it.

Related discussion: [http://stackoverflow.com/questions/11456558/markdown-not-
ren...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/11456558/markdown-not-rendered-in-
embedded-gist/13807496#13807496)

------
pauletienney
Github has been on fire for one week.

------
farslan
I just wish a way to label or organize my gists. I have dozens of them. That
would be great!

------
charlieok
I don't understand the benefit of gists. If they're full git repos, why not
just use a normal github project?

Having a pasteboard type gist makes me wonder things like,

\- Can a gist have multiple files in it?

\- What is a file inside a gist named?

\- Can I convert a gist to a normal project?

\- Can I convert a normal project to a gist?

------
minikomi
Thanks github team!!

When I'm learning a new framework / lib / language I love to look at other
people's gists for good (and bad!) working examples. That said, I would LOVE
the ability to sort search results by date / number of comments / forks etc.

------
JaggedJax
I like the changes, except that it broke syntax highlighting for php gists
without open and close tags. For example: <https://gist.github.com/3837352>

------
bonjourmr
Heads up, opening a Gist to edit/view from my list in a new tab (CTRL +
clicking) doesn't work in Chrome 21.0.1180.75. The Stylesheet doesn't seem to
load, not sure if this is an individual issue on my system.

------
kmfrk
I hope we get to see Collections for gists, because I am finding them really
unmanageable otherwise, and there is little incentive for people to browse
through them otherwise.

~~~
farslan
Same here. I have lots of snippets (in JS, Python, Go,etc..). Managing them is
a pain. Also I have some that I use for my blog examples however executing
them alone doesnt do anything. It would be great if I could organize them.

~~~
kmfrk
Oh yeah, right. I forget the concept of using gists in blog posts, but I guess
it's because I quit that thought because of how much of a mess it leaves
behind in your gist list.

------
zhuzhuor
Does any one have problems to create or modify a gist? I am having the problem
since this new face of gist.

Now it's still not fixed in my case. What happened to github?

------
RyanMcGreal
I'm currently getting HTTP 500 errors when I try to load
<https://gist.github.com/>

------
nachteilig
Am I missing it, or can anonymous gists no longer be claimed and deleted by
the person that created them while still in the session?

------
milkmiruku
Whoops, horizontal scrollbar on 1024*768.

------
josteink
Tried it out. It's bloody fantastic.

As long as whatever you're editing is supported by the editor, that leaves
little to be desired.

Nice work.

------
nickpresta
There is no preview mode for a gist :-(

~~~
gbadman
[http://plnkr.co/edit/gist:<gist](http://plnkr.co/edit/gist:<gist) id>

------
chadscira
I was hoping that they would finally add the ability to put a gist in a folder
or tag one :(

------
VMG
automatic language detection would be great

------
stickhandle
this is good ... but, frankly, i was hoping for the ability to tag gists +
ability to get a feed from a tag

------
c4urself
is there any way to collaborate on gists?

